# Mishimoto Radiators



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Do we have any 3.2 A3's with the Mishimoto aluminum radiator? They have them for the R32, so they likely fit A3's, I'm thinking


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I actually dropped off my friends R32 for it to be developed at there place.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

IDK about the 3.2, but the 2.0t Mishimoto radiator my friend installed didn't have great fitment. Required a good bit of grinding and filing to fit. 

Dave


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

crew219 said:


> IDK about the 3.2, but the 2.0t Mishimoto radiator my friend installed didn't have great fitment. Required a good bit of grinding and filing to fit.
> 
> Dave


 Does anyone know if Koyo or any other Japanese brands make all aluminum radiators for the 2.0T? I may be considering an upgrade since my A3 has about 120K miles now. When do the radiators usually go out on these cars?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

munkeeboi83 said:


> Does anyone know if Koyo or any other Japanese brands make all aluminum radiators for the 2.0T? I may be considering an upgrade since my A3 has about 120K miles now. When do the radiators usually go out on these cars?


 Haven't seen anyone else offer one. 

Another friend has 160k on his OEM radiator with no issues. 

The grinding and filing isn't awful, here are a few pics of his modifications.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

My buddy just texted me this morning, apparently he's not impressed with the mishimoto radiator on the track. Temps are climbing just after 8 laps. 

Dave


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Ryan, of the Great White thread over on VWVortex's R32 forum, commented that the Mishimoto was faster at getting rid of heat during cool-down laps than the oem radiator. Decoupling the oil and the coolant by separating them at the oem heat exchanger, and routing the oil through an aftermarket unit like the Setrab 920 is more effective at actually lowering temps overall. 

An effective DSG oil cooler would really be cool (hehe), but keeping the mechatronics unit happy with the right pressures is the sticking point. Those who actually do put their cars on the tracks are pulling for such a cooler.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

kgw said:


> Ryan, of the Great White thread over on VWVortex's R32 forum, commented that the Mishimoto was faster at getting rid of heat during cool-down laps than the oem radiator. Decoupling the oil and the coolant by separating them at the oem heat exchanger, and routing the oil through an aftermarket unit like the Setrab 920 is more effective at actually lowering temps overall.


 Yeah that's looking like it'll be on the list next. 




kgw said:


> An effective DSG oil cooler would really be cool (hehe), but keeping the mechatronics unit happy with the right pressures is the sticking point. Those who actually do put their cars on the tracks are pulling for such a cooler.


 Did you see the SSP DSG cooler kit that INA sells? 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...set=a.309816859991.193839.294598024991&type=1 

Dave


----------



## Lethal Injection (Aug 2, 2012)

I am not a fan of Chinese made product masquerading under a Japanese name.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Going to have to see some successful installs before I would commit at this point. I don't want to be at the bleeding edge. . .



crew219 said:


> Did you see the SSP DSG cooler kit that INA sells?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...set=a.309816859991.193839.294598024991&type=1
> 
> Dave


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Care to share your evidence with us? 



Lethal Injection said:


> I am not a fan of Chinese made product masquerading under a Japanese name.


----------



## Lethal Injection (Aug 2, 2012)

kgw said:


> Care to share your evidence with us?


Mishimoto is a registered trade mark of Resource Intl., Inc a Chinese outsourcing company in Delaware.

company web site
http://www.simplyresource.com/capabilities.php

shipping details
http://www.importgenius.com/suppliers/yangzhou-jiahe-raditor-co-ltd

Trdemark registration
http://www.trademarkia.com/mishimoto-automotive-performance-technology-77487809.html

They also own the brand "Drop Engineerig" that sells motor mounts and lug nuts and "Mizu radiators"

http://www.trademarkia.com/mizu-77879339.html


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Interesting. . .Still, I haven't heard any bad news from those who are using them; so far, at any rate.


----------



## Mishimoto (Apr 24, 2012)

Just came across this thread today, and saw there was some questions about Mishimoto, so here are some answers to the questions/concerns.

1. We are re-engineering the 2.0T rad with poor fitment. If anyone local to us has a vehicle we can use for measurements, they will be compensated with free product. 

2. Engineered in USA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vwt70YuOd0&list=UUSFDVP3US4hwnCedq0iXTvQ&index=20&feature=plcp

3. We have never said we were a Japanese company, we are a proud American company.

4. Buying parts made overseas is not for everyone, however there is an added price that comes with buying American made. Although some of our parts ARE made in the USA because the market allows us to achieve the higher selling price, we do manufacture some in low-cost regions with a quality control team present at every production run. We honor our lifetime warranty and are able to offer it because our defect rate is substantially lower than the industry average.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Mishimoto said:


> Just came across this thread today, and saw there was some questions about Mishimoto, so here are some answers to the questions/concerns.
> 
> 1. We are re-engineering the 2.0T rad with poor fitment. If anyone local to us has a vehicle we can use for measurements, they will be compensated with free product.
> 
> ...


Where are you guys located?


----------



## Mishimoto (Apr 24, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Where are you guys located?


We are in Wilmington, Delaware currently but are moving to closer to New Castle, Delaware area in the very near future.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't see why it wouldn't fit our 3.2's if it fits the mkv r's


----------

